# Expat Resources via GringoLingo (Links included)



## adalto95

Hi everyone, my name is Anthony and I'm new to the forum, and also relatively new to Brazil. I moved here a little over 7 months ago, just outside of São Paulo in the quiet (relative) city of Barueri. I'll start off by saying I am by no means rich, or financially adept, but as a 19 year old expat living in a third world country, I don't believe there's really a statistic I'm going to fit. I wanted to let everyone know of the organization I'm starting, benefitting both Brazilians and expats alike. It's a multi-part organization and is still in development (as is Brazil) but regardless, I feel that many could find useful information or help with us.

*English Classes with GringoLingo*
GringoLingo has begun offering classes via Skype, personal private lessons, in-company classes, and in the near future, in-group classes. We've acquired commercial space here in Barueri and are currently starting a GoFundMe (link to come) page to get us started, as our school is in really bad shape. We offer competitive pricing in all of our classes, with savings opportunities paired with advanced scheduling:

*Private Lessons* - R$60, R$10 discount offered with advance scheduling.
*In-Company Lessons* - R$70, R$10 discount offered with advance scheduling. In-Company lessons are considered part of the _GringoLingo Corporate_ branch if scheduled in the workplace between the hours of 8 a.m and 5 p.m. 
*Skype Lessons* - R$45, R$5 discount offered with advance scheduling.
*In-Group Classes* (coming soon) - R$20, with varying discounts when bought in advance.
If you're looking for a part-time job to cover some payments, or just a few classes here and there, my company wants to help. We make scheduling and location as simple as possible, especially in São Paulo where transportation can be a nightmare. Personally I travel from Jardim Silveira on the CPTM Line 9, all the way to Berrini on the CPTM Line 8 and it can be super stressful. We avoid this sort of travel at all costs. We're always looking for teachers, in São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, anywhere in Brazil where there are people looking to learn (which, if you didn't know, is EVERYWHERE).

Here's the link to our website, with some information about our book drive (in English) as well as the price list and scheduling for our classes.

*Portuguese Classes for Expats*
Se vc ñ fala merda nenhuma em pt, a lingua pode parecer mt dificil. That is to say, being a foreigner in a country where you don't speak the language can be scary, stressful, or overwhelming (D. All of the above). We also offer Portuguese classes for expats living in Brazil, or anyone outside of the country interested in learning. *Skype lessons are R$20/hour, and private lessons are R$45/hour.* Once our commercial space is renovated and open, we'll be having *free* conversation groups in Portuguese and in English (as well as other languages people are interested in learning)!

Feel free to message me or send us an email for more details if you're interested.

*Matando As Saudades de Lá*
If you haven't had an intense craving for some food from home, you haven't been here long enough. We're beginning the process of selling American-style food for lanchonete-style prices. American food here is among the most expensively-priced in the world and it sucks if you have to decide between a taste of home or taste of late rent for the month. *Clark's*, as the food service branch is named, is in the process of (already) offering and preparing to sell American-style food, like apple pie, cinnamon buns, mozzarella sticks, fried onion, caesar salad, buffalo chicken, you know, mostly soul food. (Next adventure: How to get root beer)

Once our school is open, we'll be showing movies in English, having get-togethers with English teachers and expats of the like, and being able to socialize with people who have similar stories, making Brazil feel more like home.

*What Next?*
Apps, games, bilingual animations for children, updated websites, expansion into the rest of South America, then Europe (and ASIA?). We're always looking for people to join our team and help out others around us, no matter what nationality. 

If you're interested in any of the services/jobs we offer, or to join our team, send me a message or let me know!


----------

